# Iron Cleanse and how it also is great on tar etc



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

This week, i have a BMW that has some heavily contaminated wheels, both from Iron fall out from some badly worn brake pads and also some very heavy tar staining as well.

So normally this would be wheel cleaner, Iron decontamination remover and tar remover.

for these wheel it was straight onto using the Iron Cleanse after power hosing the dirt off first.

It was left to dwell for about 10 minutes to let it really get to work.

below are the pictures showing how we got on.

Now, primarily it is not a tar removing product, but when we had our white lab coats on, we thought why not try and begin the cleansing process for other bonded contaminants whilst it is there. So we have added a few extra ingrediants that allow it to also get to work on tar and other bonded contamination meaning that, if the wheels are not too bad, then it is a single step process to clean the wheels, but if in this case the wheels are heavily stained, then it will get most of the work done meaning that you will use less products to remove the tar and also save a bit of time.

Below are the pictures and I must get a wee video when i can figure out time lapse so you dont have to watch it for 10 mins lol!!

Remember this can also be carried out on the bodywork as well and as we do not have any paint swelling properties, it is alot safer to use!

it has removed a good majority of the contamination meaning only a small amount of work is now needed to finish the wheel off.

As usual, all C&C are welcome!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Like the sound of this :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## 028butlerboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Loooking good Ronnie, is it similar to ironX?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

similar in its action but very different in it make up and how it is designed to work.


----------



## 028butlerboy (Apr 2, 2010)

So it will remove fallout from bodywork no problem?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh yes its a total car decon product. glass bodywork etc etc.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

looks rather good and quite handy its doing two jobs with one application...is it available to buy then?? have a car to do this weekend I would like to try it on


----------



## 028butlerboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> Oh yes its a total car decon product. glass bodywork etc etc.


Excellant, will be needing some of this in my collection :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

We are making the first large batch of product at the moment. Our labels are also being sorted so a few weeks it will be available to buy both through us and with any luck a few of the top resellers on this site.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Your always tinkering with thing's Ronnie lol

and it look's like very good tinkering :thumb:

Oh, and HURRY UP :lol:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

looking forward to this. i'm not buying a decon product again till i've tried yours.


----------



## scp-cheshire (May 7, 2011)

Having used this, on VERY dirty alloys, it does a fantastic job.

Matthew


----------

